# Burstner 748-2 manual



## AndyR26 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi there,

I picked up my Burstner in March and have had great fun in it on the few trips that we have had.

It hasn't come with a user manual and so I'm guessing at some of the stuff that I may need. Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the manual, its a burstner Argos 748-2 2007 model.

Thanks


----------

